# Abandoned Iowa Rail Yard



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well....went to visit of local rail yard today, what's left of it at least. Sadly, most of it has been destroyed due to new restaurants coming into town. Someone privatly owns most of it(the passenger cars and box cars and some others). Not much that I can get to while on public land, however trying to contact owner to get inside and get some pictures. Many of the passenger cars are labeled Milwaukee Road, however (This being Fairfield), I was only aware of Rock Island being around the area. Some of them are for sale, and there are many more that are back far enough my camera wouldn't focus on them. Big shame to see them rotting away. Not sure why my phone took some of them in black and white


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

So much American history wasting, rotting and rusting away... hwell:


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

It is a shame. I remember seeing a Milwaukee Road train with passenger cars in tow about 1970 in Montevideo Minnesota when I was a kid. I remember watching them go by the depot and wondered why it didn't stop. The cars looked a little beat-up and I thought they were taking them in for repair. Not sure what was where back then.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like someone was trying to put together a train museum. Why else would there be steps and a boarding platform for the MO Pac transfer caboose.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

mopac said:


> Looks like someone was trying to put together a train museum. Why else would there be steps and a boarding platform for the MO Pac transfer caboose.


These are located at the local scrap yard. Everything else that is fenced in is labeled as "The Train Yard", almost everything has steps by it, but doesn't appear to be people friendly.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Those are really kool pictures John. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the photos.

As a youngster in the 50's I can remember the Milwaukee Hiawatha stopping at the city's passenger station quite frequently. When it pulled out of the station it would go down the center of a main street in Renton, Washington.

Bill


----------

